
Key Lime Pi - markmassie
http://www.keylimepi.net
======
z-e-r-o
I work developing for the Pi and assuming that any of the SD cards would
survive in a Pi environment is just a terrible idea. They get corrupted
extremely frequently, both in hardware and filesystem level. Hardware level is
because most brands just don't use chips good enough to handle the IO of a
"desktop" OS, even if it's slow like the Pi. Software level is because the Pi
is highly unstable hardware and freezes frequently, plus the tiny micro USB
port for powering gets unplugged surprisingly often. Random poweroffs and
reboots just asks for corruption on Linux filesystems.

~~~
atmosx
You say you develop for the RPi, can I ask you what kind of development do you
do and if you have any numbers to back up your claims?

I have deployed 3 RPis as digital signage systems. They work flawlessly for
over a year now. I use another one as a home server for DNSmasq/VPN/etc. No
issue and has more than 30 days uptime.

I share your views on SDCards but I don't consider the RPi 'unstable' by any
means, although the SD cards get easily corrupted.

I had a 'bifferboard' (extremely small board) and an eBox2230. I know what
_unstable_ looks like, and the RPi is the most stable mini-PC at that I've
seen so far.

~~~
kcbanner
The workloads you describe don't involve very much disk writing. The workload
of a BTC wallet involves a lot of disk writing.

~~~
joshu
I used a rPi for a project that involved a ton of writing and it died every
few days.

------
thefreeman
So, essentially this site is just reselling Raspberry Pi's with a few pieces
of software source code pre-downloaded to the SD card? I'm really not seeing
the value add here.

~~~
georgeecollins
I think you are underestimating the value a person places on the time to put
these pieces together. If you are a student, $20 is a big premium to pay to
order a PI, an SD card and then downlaod some software to the SD card and
install it.

I have a couple raspberry PIs I have used for various applications. I decided
to put together an arcade emulator as a gift to my son. I know how to make
this. But if someone sold a PI arcade emulator with the card installed I would
pay $60-70. With a controller, a $100.

------
VMG
I had do look twice when I saw the prices: 16 BTC seems pretty steep. The
small leading dot is easy to miss.

Maybe use a leading zero or millibit or bits or whatever is trending right
now.

------
chatmasta
"Setting up the Key Lime Pi is a breeze! Just insert the provided SD card,
hook up your keyboard and plug the device into your monitor. Then follow the
detailed instructions that are included with your device. The instructions can
also be found here!"

Hardly "a breeze" for anyone with a laptop.

------
UweSchmidt
Excellent. "Offline" equals "safer".

Have you considered a detailed writeup on the risk profile someone would have
with and without Key Lime Pi, considering things like hardware failure, theft,
loss, user error, general or specialized malware infecting that SD card
stuxnet style, backdoors and weaknesses in the various hardware and software
parts etc.?

~~~
VMG
My rough writeup:

Every single listed weakness also applies to a device that is online. An
offline device has a lower attack surface.

------
dshankar
Very cool.

From a pure website UX perspective, I'd recommend making it more obvious what
the differences are between each price tier. Took me a moment to realize what
the difference between Complete and Complete Plus were. This will be even more
confusing if the end user doesn't know about Raspberry Pi's and Rev B vs Rev
B+

------
atmosx
These SDHC cards give me the creeps when I have to store sensitive data. I
wouldn't sleep at night if my BTC wallet was sitting in one of those.

~~~
Jeremysr
Well, you could distribute your _encrypted_ wallet as widely as you want,
without worrying about theft or loss (if you have a good passphrase and spread
the wallet to enough locations), before you start receiving bitcoins to it.

The point of using the Pi is that you can make sure the _decrypted_ wallet
data only ever exists for a short time in RAM on hardware that is very likely
non-malicious and that never has and never will connect to the Internet. If I
had a significant amount of bitcoins sitting in an address that was generated
by my laptop that I've been using regularly for the last four years, then I
wouldn't sleep at night.

~~~
tlrobinson
Note that if you're generating wallets/private keys on the "Key Lime Pi" you
also need to trust the random number generators aren't backdoored.

------
eruditely
What's the part that makes it more secure? Where are those details.

------
zuck9
So that name didn't go waste it seems!

